# 9600 overclocking??



## paellamonster (Aug 16, 2004)

I tried to overclock my sapphire radeon 9600 + newest softmodded beta catalyst drivers with atitool but the core and memory clock keeps jumping back .What do i have to do to  prevent this?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 16, 2004)

hmmm whats your device id? (atitool settings dialog)


----------



## paellamonster (Aug 16, 2004)

4150


----------



## chriscam86 (Aug 17, 2004)

Same issue here, also same device ID (4150).  I have the 9600 PRO though...


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 17, 2004)

I noticed that as well... set core\mem ran a benchmark...checked atitool and the settings are back at default... Sapphire x800pro 
ATITool 0.20


----------



## Aeria (Aug 18, 2004)

I have a sapphire 9600xt and with stock cooling i managed to o/c the core to 550MHz, reaching temps in the low 60s.
Now i have put an arctic cooling vga silencer on the board and as expected it is much cooler but i can only reach 565Mhz (stopping once i get an artifact) despite the fact that the temp never goes above 42 degrees. Other people have reported way higher core speeds than 565, why can't i go higher? I'm using catalyst 4.8, directx 9.0b, atitool 0.0.20


----------



## Frozen (Aug 18, 2004)

Because they mod the card, and all cards are different.


----------



## Aeria (Aug 19, 2004)

Know a good place for info on modding my card then?


----------



## Ramine (Aug 23, 2004)

hey, new here, but i have to say, i have stock cooler, with a 9600 XT 256 sapphire, and i can OC it to 555 core and 320 mem, and it still stays below 55C when in full load, however i have modded my case with a side window for pulling in cold air!

Ramine


----------



## rtiangha (Aug 25, 2004)

I've also got a Sapphire 128 MB 9600XT with a VGA Silencer and can only clock it to 565-570 on the core; I think it just needs more power to go higher; I'm interested in hearing how those who've managed to get it above 600 have done it.


----------



## foreignkid (Aug 25, 2004)

rtiangha said:
			
		

> I've also got a Sapphire 128 MB 9600XT with a VGA Silencer and can only clock it to 565-570 on the core; I think it just needs more power to go higher; I'm interested in hearing how those who've managed to get it above 600 have done it.


Mine runs at 611 core, 780 mem, but only every once in a while. Small room temperature fluctuations seem to really affect it, but once it gets down to a certain temperature, around 69, it won't go any further, no matter what (12" fan 8" from the core has 1mhz effect). I also have the biggest ramsinks you've ever seen, i might put pics up later, but I think a lot of people have already seen them since i've posted them so many times.


----------

